
James Deen Was Never a Feminist Idol - pmcpinto
http://www.slate.com/articles/double_x/doublex/2015/12/james_deen_stoya_rape_accusations_the_porn_star_was_never_a_feminist_idol.single.html?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email
======
sofaofthedamned
My girlfriend has a list she's allowed to break our relationship with, as do
I.

Last two month she's lost Jose Mourinho and James Deen off it. I'm looking
forward to Benedict Cumberbatch getting found out as a wrong 'un and then i'll
adopt the smug look whilst waiting for Kelly Brook to turn up at the door...

